# Autosleepers standard fit tv aerial



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

what is the standard fit autosleeper tv aerial like any good ?
or chocolate tea pot?
thanks


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

Rubbish if its the circular thing that Ive got. I never bother with it.

I use a small suitcase satellite dish from Maplin. I can receive Freesat including normal UK TV and radio channels from as far North as Fort William and as far South as the Pyrenees and the South coast of France.

Peter


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Slightly OT but I notice that A/S no longer rely on the X250 door mirror radio aerial but fit one just above the passenger cab door. On some models it seems to be fitted on the door frame and on others just above on the side of the 'pod'.

Does it improve reception at all?

SDA


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi With regard to TV it probably depends on the age of MH. Our TV reception is OK where reception is generally good but it is the newer type of aerial. Having said that we have a Camos fitted and usually use that.


Radio reception in our Broadway is very good. Aerial is fitted high above cab door.

Chris


----------



## sunbeams (Dec 7, 2008)

Im with Peter as I use the sat dish as the aerial isnt that good


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

The other benefit of using satellite is that you dont have to scan for channels every time you move location. 

OK - there is a small effort in setting up the dish but that gets pretty slick when you have done it a few times.

My A/S Symbol already has a satellite connection point on the outside so its just a case of plugging it in and pointing it in the right direction

Peter


----------

